# SRT and Turbo pickup question



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

I have always been a tjet guy. Just before Xmas I treated myself to used lot of SRTs, Turbos and Tycos from eBay. I have a massive lock and joiner 4 lane that is not super smooth at some connections. I find that some of each brand of cars have the pickups come loose at the slightest of bumps, crashes or track connections while others are tight and never pop off. Is this inherent of these 'newer' pickup styles? Is there an adjustment I can do to tighten the pickups so they will not fall off so easily? Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Take off the shoe hangars and put a 90 degree bend back on the bottom of the hangars where the pick up shoes hook in with a pair of needle nose pliers.

__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Note*

Here is how you remove the magnet retainer clip on a Turbo/SRT chassis to take the motor out to modify the shoe hangars...

*how to remove traction magnet on Tomy SRT?*
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2201313#post2201313

__________________


----------

